# Man behind magazine "Guns & Ammo" is Dem fund raiser



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

"Leo Hindery Jr: the Man Behind Guns & Ammo Mag, Sportsman Channel is Democrat Fundraiser "

"According to Politico, Hindery âpersonally contributed more than $1 million to the Democratic National Committee Campaign under [former Senate majority leader] Tom Daschleâs (D) leadership.â He was a top fundraiser for Daschle and âa top supporter of former Sen. John Edwardâs White House bid.â 
"Employees of Obama donor Leo Hindery Jr.âs media conglomerate Intermedia Partners, which now owns most of the top gun-culture media outlets in the country, believe that Hindery plans to gut and destroy all of them as part of a business plan that has already led to numerous layoffs and the virtual shuttering of prominent television production facilities in Minnesota and Montana."


http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-bloggers/3158529/posts

.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

seems kind of strange. I do watch the Outdoor channel from time to time but pretty much gave up on the shooting magazines. They all seem like giant informercials for their advertisers. Kind of like paying for junk mail. I guess there is no interest in the shooting sports and it's only a business investment. Democrats have strange thought processes.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I know strong T Bagger types that are very strong anti gun anti hunting. Doesn't have a lot to do with the party they support. It has to go with where their thoughts are.

 Al


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

It doesn't sound good, does it? 
All I know is I sure wish I'd have started stocking up on ammo about twenty years sooner than I did! This crap caught me with my pants down! I have all the guns I need but I could use some more ammo for sure! 
At least I do have a few that fires the .308 and .223 and the army trained me to sneak into military camps and take what ever I wanted that I could carry! 
I know they want all of our guns, but I don't think they have the guts to try to come after them! 
At least not until we old timers finally die off and the next generation grows up trying to fill our shoes! Then it might be different in some parts of the country! 
But I don't think that will be the case in southern Va. nor in the northern parts of N. C. and it gets worse the closer to the mountains you go! 
On the other hand the large cities have the greatest population but there is a lot that live out in the counties also! 
I think it's that way all up both sides of the entire eastern mountain range!
Any thoughts on that?

Ranger


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Where you been ninny? This story was in the news a year ago... Seems I remember a thread about it here back then too..


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> Where you been ninny? This story was in the news a year ago... Seems I remember a thread about it here back then too..


I'm a little behind the times. Just saw this article for the first time.

.


----------

